# HD Channels not yet carried by DirecTV



## rtphokie (Sep 17, 2006)

A&E HD
Food Network HD
The History Channel HD (launching early 2007)
HGTV HD
INHD
INHD2
MHD
National Geographic Channel HD
Outdoor Channel 2 HD
Comcast SportsNet HD
FSN HD
MSG Network in HDTV
NESN HD
YES-HD

What did I miss? What did I get wrong?


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

I think you meant to post this in the general forum. Mods, can we move this?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

YES-HD is available part time
So is NESN-HD, I think 24-7 too

The FSN-HD is that national version? If not a lot of markets have the "Games" available in HD

CSN-HD is available in some markets (Chicago is one that it is)

With the RSNs, they are specific to the base market, and are not available "national".

As for INHD and INHD2... INHD2 is almost a dead network, and probably will start to disappear from all carriers. And IIRC, INHD has some very intresting "wording" for their contracts, that would end up costing DirectV for all 15+ million subscribers, not just those that get HD or the HD package.

So don't hold your breath on that one.

History Channel has already announced a contract with DirecTV
So has the Outdoor Channel (which it switches to split time with the Golf Network now that Comcast ownes them)

------------------------

There is also the "Wealth" Channel that is missing from your list.

And of course the VOOM channels, but those are exclusive to Dish


----------



## cbt (Dec 27, 2006)

I was under the impression that many of the movie channels; i.e. Cinemax, Movie Channel; additional HBO and Showtime channels are also broadcast in HD, but only one HBO and one Showtime channel are currently broadcast in HD, and 5.1 sound.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

DirecTV has been carrying many of the regional sports networks in HD, but only on a regional basis using the MPEG4 receivers (H20 or HR20). So, technically...

Comcast Sports Net HD, YES HD, NESN HD, FSN HD and MSG Network HD are all carried.

And I don't think that INHD2 exists anymore.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

cbt said:


> I was under the impression that many of the movie channels; i.e. Cinemax, Movie Channel; additional HBO and Showtime channels are also broadcast in HD, but only one HBO and one Showtime channel are currently broadcast in HD, and 5.1 sound.


your right..

There is Max-HD; Starz-HD; and I think an Encore one as well.

There is no HBO2-HD, or SHO2-HD; ect


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

I had hopes that Fox would start a group of HD channels, similar to Voom. Now that Murdoch will be out of the picture, that hope is kinda faded.

So that will probably leave D* behind E* for number of HD channels even after the new sats are operational and new channels come on board, won't it?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

paulman182 said:


> I had hopes that Fox would start a group of HD channels, similar to Voom. Now that Murdoch will be out of the picture, that hope is kinda faded.
> 
> So that will probably leave D* behind E* for number of HD channels even after the new sats are operational and new channels come on board, won't it?


Probably in "Raw Count" maybe....

At least too me... VOOM was never attractive when they where first out, and the lineup still isn't attractive to me.

Give me more "original" content in HD, the Movie channels will supply me enough of "classics" re-done in HD.


----------



## kaz (Sep 18, 2006)

[list removed because this post includes the list: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=771839#post771573]

taken from: http://www.tvpredictions.com/attrollout122806.htm (i know its not a complete list, but its a big chunk)


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> YES-HD is available part time
> So is NESN-HD, I think 24-7 too
> 
> The FSN-HD is that national version? If not a lot of markets have the "Games" available in HD
> ...


The problem is that all the RSN networks are only carried in HD to their local markets on spot beams.

The main reason I purchased DirecTV in the first place was that the MLB Extra Innings package allowed me to still view my favorite team's games after I moved out of their local market.

Assuming that the new satellites are launched next year, I hope that all the HD channels of the RSN's will be broadcast CONUS.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> And of course the VOOM channels, but those are exclusive to Dish


The Voom channels are _not_ exclusive. BEV carries TreasureHD in their HD package. I suspect that the real issue is that Voom has QOS requirements that may make them exclusive of DirecTV until late next year.

If DirecTV had the bandwidth _and_ were willing to set aside enough of it, I'm sure they would be carrying some Voom channels.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> The Voom channels are _not_ exclusive. BEV carries TreasureHD in their HD package. I suspect that the real issue is that Voom has QOS requirements that may make them exclusive of DirecTV until late next year.
> 
> If DirecTV had the bandwidth _and_ were willing to set aside enough of it, I'm sure they would be carrying some Voom channels.


You really think E* would lease channels to their competitor DTV seeing as it is E* who owns VOOM now?


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm personally not interested in any HD channels that will have their own additional premium charge like HBO etc. What additional HD channels mentioned above would be simply included in the HD Package I currently subscribe to and do we see an increase in that package cost wise once more channels are added. Thanks.


----------



## shenefie (Dec 15, 2006)

my local installer made a surprise visit to me the other day and told me that directv right now has the capability to have as many as 55 different HD channels. he also told me that sometime next year (didnt know exactly when) that directv is gonna have 52 hd channels available. hopefully that will mean that i will finally get a fox HD channel where i live (ft wayne, in market). our fox channel here broadcasts digital about 30ft (literally!) outside its doors right now. they claim its too expensive for them to do it. FCC basically laughs at our protests around here so any ideas (other than not supporting their advertisers) would be greatly appreciated as to getting them to up their signal just a weee bit...


----------



## bagleyb (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> There is also the "Wealth" Channel that is missing from your list.


Ahhhhh.... HD Stock Tickers, Plasma's best friend


----------



## Mixer (Sep 28, 2006)

I went to an electronics tradeshow a few months ago in NYC and Gameplay TV (Part of the VOOM pacakage) was there. They had a sign in their booth that said "Available on DISH, Coming soon to DirecTV and Cable"

Their website however makes no mention of this "coming soon" anywhere. So maybe that has changed.



harsh said:


> The Voom channels are _not_ exclusive. BEV carries TreasureHD in their HD package. I suspect that the real issue is that Voom has QOS requirements that may make them exclusive of DirecTV until late next year.
> 
> If DirecTV had the bandwidth _and_ were willing to set aside enough of it, I'm sure they would be carrying some Voom channels.


----------



## Andy D. (Aug 24, 2006)

I have been watching the Red Sox on NESN-HD since the middle of last season. It is carried in MPEG-4 so I'm guessing that it only comes to those that have NESN as their local RSN.

2007 looks like a good year for the home town team.

Go Sox!!!


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

all about Playboy Tv HD? is directv going to pick it up


----------



## James Thomas (Dec 21, 2006)

cbt said:


> I was under the impression that many of the movie channels; i.e. Cinemax, Movie Channel; additional HBO and Showtime channels are also broadcast in HD, but only one HBO and one Showtime channel are currently broadcast in HD, and 5.1 sound.


and Starz


----------



## rtphokie (Sep 17, 2006)

Are the region sports networks in the 600's or are they sub 100 with the rest of the HD channels?

I've got the sports pack, should I be getting the region networks in HD?


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

I would think they would at least wait till football season is over. As it is they have to remove one of the HD channels each Sunday. Before they add more HD content, They must make sure that future satellites will be up & running before next seasons NFLST starts. What a mess that would be.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> YES-HD is available part time
> So is NESN-HD, I think 24-7 too
> 
> The FSN-HD is that national version? If not a lot of markets have the "Games" available in HD
> ...


Regarding NESN HD. Yes, it is available 24x7, but only if you live within the Boston DMA. I only live about 60 miles from Boston. Even though NESN is my primary RSN, since I am actually in the Providence, RI DMA, I can not get NESN HD. Man, I hope they change this before baseball season starts! I'm sure I am even in the spotbeam footprint for Boston, so it would be great if they could just authorize those of us in this situation...Go SOX!


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

Greg Bimson said:


> DirecTV has been carrying many of the regional sports networks in HD, but only on a regional basis using the MPEG4 receivers (H20 or HR20). So, technically...
> 
> Comcast Sports Net HD, YES HD, NESN HD, FSN HD and MSG Network HD are all carried.
> 
> And I don't think that INHD2 exists anymore.


I don't think MSG Network is carried in HD, unless this is very recent (like in the last week).


----------



## bluedogok (Sep 9, 2006)

Andy D. said:


> I have been watching the Red Sox on NESN-HD since the middle of last season. It is carried in MPEG-4 so I'm guessing that it only comes to those that have NESN as their local RSN.
> 
> 2007 looks like a good year for the home town team.
> 
> Go Sox!!!


I wish that it would go national (but I know that is _very_ unlikely), I will be stuck watching the Sox on SD :nono2:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

harsh said:


> The Voom channels are _not_ exclusive. BEV carries TreasureHD in their HD package. I suspect that the real issue is that Voom has QOS requirements that may make them exclusive of DirecTV until late next year.
> 
> If DirecTV had the bandwidth _and_ were willing to set aside enough of it, I'm sure they would be carrying some Voom channels.


Good to know..

Thanks for the update.

So it sounds kida similar to INHD... where the way the contracts are setup, they end up being exclusive.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

If I remember correctly, during an interview with TV Week, Voom's spokesman stated that they were in negotiations with D* to carry their channels, but at the moment bandwidth was an issue but that was soon to be fixed. Im going to look for the link and post it!

Here it is: http://www.tvweek.com/page.cms?pageId=314

Also, he stated they had some intriguing conversations with D* not that they are in negotiations. But still its a interesting interview!


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> You really think E* would lease channels to their competitor DTV seeing as it is E* who owns VOOM now?


Rainbow Media, a subsidiary of Cablevision Systems Corp., owns Voom. Here is a quote from their web site:



> Developed by Rainbow Media to meet the growing demand for quality high definition programming, the VOOM HD Networks build on Rainbow Media's history of original programming innovation.


You can see the original here: http://www.rainbow-media.com/natbus/voomhd.html


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

paulman182 said:


> I had hopes that Fox would start a group of HD channels, similar to Voom. Now that Murdoch will be out of the picture, that hope is kinda faded.


Murdoch may be out of the picture at D*, but he is still firmly in control of the Fox empire. As such, I'm sure his plans to start a group of HD channels may be scaled back a bit but continue on.



paulman182 said:


> So that will probably leave D* behind E* for number of HD channels even after the new sats are operational and new channels come on board, won't it?


I doubt it, unless D* can't come to terms with Rainbow Media on Voom, and then you're back to the "quality versus quantity" argument.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The article makes it seem very possible that D* will add Voom when they have the bandwidth, and that is a good thing, IMHO.

I personally would trade several channels for "Monsters!"


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

It would be nice if the FSNs, YESes, MSGs, NESNs and the other RSNs could broadcast in HD. If the capability to show 150 national HD channels are there and there are approximately 22 RSNs, that would still leave 128 HD national slots available. I know there were several times last year where Ch. 95 had the Yankees listed in HD.


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

wipeout said:


> I'm personally not interested in any HD channels that will have their own additional premium charge like HBO etc. What additional HD channels mentioned above would be simply included in the HD Package I currently subscribe to and do we see an increase in that package cost wise once more channels are added. Thanks.


I can't see why Cinemax, Starz, and The Movie Channel would not be included, just like Showtime and HBO already are.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Has anyone speculated where D* is going to put these channels in the lineup?

The 70's are full and they will add too many for the 90's to hold. So is D* going to move all the HD channels to 4 digit channels? Are they going to keep remapping HBO and SHO to the 500's? They won't be able to do that will all the HD movie channels.

Just wondering.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

shenefie said:


> [A DirecTV installer] also told me that sometime next year (didnt know exactly when) that directv is gonna have 52 hd channels available.


The big question is ...

Is the installer correct, and if so, is DirecTV counting EACH local market HD channel and EACH HD-RSN channel as one of the 52 total HD channels? It's a marketer's dream: doesn't matter that some HD channels are not available nationally, the fact that they are simply *available* (even if only "locally") means DirecTV can tally them up to say, "We have 52 HD channels available!"

I would love to see an expansion of the HD offerings from DirecTV, but am really cursious to see how that changes package rates. Lump the new HD offerings in with the current HD Package? Or include HD channels with existing "base" packages? Or a la carte? (I've already seen the other thread about Price Increases ... maybe it's linked to new HD channels?)


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

drew2k said:


> means DirecTV can tally them up to say, "We have 52 HD channels available!"


Using that logic, D* can say they have over 200 HD channels available.

The number 52 seems reasonable if you add the 10 they have plus the available channels they don't have, plus HD channels that should launch between now and when the satellites launch plus making the current HD RSN's national. Throw in a few HD PPV and 52 seems reasonable.

Plus a D* exec was quoted as saying D* would be adding 40 HD channels when the satellites launched.


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Has anyone speculated where D* is going to put these channels in the lineup?
> 
> The 70's are full and they will add too many for the 90's to hold. So is D* going to move all the HD channels to 4 digit channels? Are they going to keep remapping HBO and SHO to the 500's? They won't be able to do that will all the HD movie channels.
> 
> Just wondering.


They can, actually. With MPEG4 locals, they're on the same channel # as their SD counterpart. Like in KC, 4 shows as WDAF (WDAF-DT) and 4 KC4 (WDAF-SD). As I understand it, the RSNs are done the same way.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Using that logic, D* can say they have over 200 HD channels available.
> 
> The number 52 seems reasonable if you add the 10 they have plus the available channels they don't have, plus HD channels that should launch between now and when the satellites launch plus making the current HD RSN's national. Throw in a few HD PPV and 52 seems reasonable.
> 
> Plus a D* exec was quoted as saying D* would be adding 40 HD channels when the satellites launched.


I believe the D* exec said they would deliver at least 40 HD channels, not add 40 additional HD channels.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> Plus a D* exec was quoted as saying D* would be adding 40 HD channels when the satellites launched.


And if you look back, I believe that he was noted as having misspoken.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

harsh said:


> And if you look back, I believe that he was noted as having misspoken.


No, that was Rupert Murdoch who misspoke about having 100 HD channels by Christmas.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> No, that was Rupert Murdoch who misspoke about having 100 HD channels by Christmas.


Herdfan,
What you said is correct. Murdoch was the one who mispoke.


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

The list of the 100+ HD channels has moved to be under the FAQ:

100+ HD Channels Already Broadcasting

- Craig


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

E! HD does not exist, InHD 2 goes away in 3 1/2 hours, Versus HD is OLN HD and the channel exists on D* only for NHL hockey currently, I do not believe there is a national feed of FSN HD. What you list as superstations are regional sports networks, two totally different things, except for WGN. WGN (and TBS) despite what they say are not superstations. WGN TV 9 in Chicago has an HD feed, that is for Chicago only, it’s a local station. I have read nothing about WGN Superstation launching an HD channel.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> E! HD does not exist, InHD 2 goes away in 3 1/2 hours, Versus HD is OLN HD and the channel exists on D* only for NHL hockey currently, I do not believe there is a national feed of FSN HD. What you list as superstations are regional sports networks, two totally different things, except for WGN. WGN (and TBS) despite what they say are not superstations. WGN TV 9 in Chicago has an HD feed, that is for Chicago only, it's a local station. I have read nothing about WGN Superstation launching an HD channel.


And oh yeah, many thanks Craig for putting together your comprehensive list of current and known future HD offerings, and for being willing to keep it updated ...

Happy new year - it's almost 2007, which means more HD is on the way!


----------



## Milominderbinder2 (Oct 8, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> E! HD does not exist, InHD 2 goes away in 3 1/2 hours, Versus HD is OLN HD and the channel exists on D* only for NHL hockey currently, I do not believe there is a national feed of FSN HD. What you list as superstations are regional sports networks, two totally different things, except for WGN. WGN (and TBS) despite what they say are not superstations. WGN TV 9 in Chicago has an HD feed, that is for Chicago only, it's a local station. I have read nothing about WGN Superstation launching an HD channel.


Steve,

Thank you.

I updated the HD List with your information. You are correct that sport packages are seasonal. WGN1 HD is as with most channels just their SD content in an 1080i format. WGN2 HD channel is "TheTube". I am told that the only reason that these are not national is current capacity limits.

The PBS HD feeds show what is possible with HD. How many PBS feeds are going to the different markets?

Any other RSN/Superstations we should list?

- Craig


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> WGN1 HD (Chicago, SD is D* 307) (Lyngsat Nimiq 2)
> WGN2 HD "The Tube"


WGN Is available in HD for the Chicago Market (via DirecTV).
I do not believe that the WGN Superstation is "available" anywhere in HD

As for WGN2-HD "The Tube"
That is not even available to the Chicago market via OTA (they only have it in SD); So I am not sure if that is truely an HD feed


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

As far as I know, MSG is NOT in HD nor is NHL CI. If I am wrong, please provide me with the channels as I am unable to find them


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> As far as I know, MSG is NOT in HD nor is NHL CI. If I am wrong, please provide me with the channels as I am unable to find them


MSG-HD may have to be moved into the "available but not carried" category. My Cablevision system carries it, but I don't think DirecTV does.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I am not aware of the "i" network having HD.


----------



## Steveknj (Nov 14, 2006)

drew2k said:


> MSG-HD may have to be moved into the "available but not carried" category. My Cablevision system carries it, but I don't think DirecTV does.


The last I knew about MSG was that it was exclusively in HD on Cablevision systems only. I heard a rumor that D* will get them eventually, but I haven't heard anything about it in awhile.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Time Warner has MSG HD as well in the Albany and NYC divisions. I get the 'Buffalo feed' of MSG for the Sabres, I do not believe the Sabres are in HD yet (other then national games on VS), afterwards I'm sure upstate NY divisions will get MSG HD.

Is the current MSG HD 24/7 or does it just show live games then go off air like YES HD?


----------



## jheda (Sep 19, 2006)

Andy D. said:


> I have been watching the Red Sox on NESN-HD since the middle of last season. It is carried in MPEG-4 so I'm guessing that it only comes to those that have NESN as their local RSN.
> 
> 2007 looks like a good year for the home town team.
> 
> Go Sox!!!


and in 84 more years youll see them win again in HD!!!!!:lol:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

jheda said:


> and in 84 more years youll see them win again in HD!!!!!:lol:


And by that time we'll all be grousing about which update are we on now and why did they release this 3D DVR before it was properly tested!


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> *D* HD Programming as of 1/9/07*
> 
> _Note: In no way is this list meant to be comprehensive. Many foreign language channels are not included. D* may never offer all of these channels but as of 1/1/07, over 100 HD channels are being broadcast. _
> 
> ...


----------



## YankeeFan (Jan 31, 2006)

jheda said:


> and in 84 more years youll see them win again in HD!!!!!:lol:


Can I get an AMEN!


----------



## sabex (Sep 16, 2006)

Sky Sports HD 1 (Lyngsat Astra 2A)
Sky Sports HD 2 (Lyngsat Astra 2A)

OMG - please tell me these are coming - even in SD!


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

YankeeFan said:


> Can I get an AMEN!


I'm totally with you on that!


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Milominderbinder2 said:


> *D* HD Programming as of 1/9/07*
> 
> _Note: In no way is this list meant to be comprehensive. Many foreign language channels are not included. D* may never offer all of these channels but as of 1/1/07, over 100 HD channels are being broadcast. _
> 
> ...


How about SNY (SportsNet NY)? I know that is one I am waiting for.


----------



## wyoungmann (Apr 28, 2006)

NYSat said:


> How about SNY (SportsNet NY)? I know that is one I am waiting for.


My Chief Engineer and our marketing department tell me that SNY is coming to Directv fulltime by the summer (probably when the new Sats are up). I am waiting for it as well.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

wyoungmann said:


> My Chief Engineer and our marketing department tell me that SNY is coming to Directv fulltime by the summer (probably when the new Sats are up). I am waiting for it as well.


Sucks that we will not have it in time for opening day, which I was hoping for last year opening day.


----------



## wyoungmann (Apr 28, 2006)

NYSat said:


> Sucks that we will not have it in time for opening day, which I was hoping for last year opening day.


You never know. I will keep checking with our people here at SNY and will keep you posted if we hear anything.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

wyoungmann said:


> You never know. I will keep checking with our people here at SNY and will keep you posted if we hear anything.


Let's Go Mets!!


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Yea Baby. Thanks wyoungmann So you are right down the block from me. lol. I am over in Grand Central. SNY is 51st and 6th right?


----------



## ericpd (Apr 26, 2007)

Is there any chance that D* will sign any kind of contract with Voom to carry their content? Just wondering.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

ericpd said:


> Is there any chance that D* will sign any kind of contract with Voom to carry their content? Just wondering.


Yes there's a chance. How good of a chance is hard to say though.


----------



## rmartinj (Jan 29, 2007)

Any chance of dtv adding more hd ppv?


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

rmartinj said:


> Any chance of dtv adding more hd ppv?


We'll see once the new sat is up and running in September.


----------



## uncrules (Dec 20, 2005)

rmartinj said:


> Any chance of dtv adding more hd ppv?


I'd rather have all the available national HD channels first, but if there is excess capacity once the new satellite goes up, I'd bet D* will fill it up with HD PPV since it is a good money maker.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> We'll see once the new sat is up and running in September.


When the new sat is up soon, is PPV HD a possibility?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> When the new sat is up soon, is PPV HD a possibility?


Way to dig up a super old thread. 

Anyway, there is a part-time HD PPV channel right now. When the new sat goes up, I expect there will be a few more. But by then, we'll also have VOD.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Way to dig up a super old thread.


Anytime. I post to please


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> Instead of starting a new thread on something, I figured I would revive this one to ask the question.


Once a thread is past a certain age, it's not really a good idea to revive it.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

What age would that be?

Haven't read the book yet on Message Board Thread Death. May need to pick that up at the library this week.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> What age would that be?


I'd say anything older than two weeks shouldn't be revived, except for extraordinary circumstances. Two months is definitely too old, especially when your post barely has anything to do with the thread. There are current threads that would be much more appropriate for your question, if you really didn't want to start a new one.


----------

